# Amber discharge- 9 days early!!!



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

My doe is 9 days early and just started having super slight amber discharge... what am I looking at here? Late term abortion? Something else? Is there anything I can do? She is acting totally normal! Very concerned goat mom over here!! Any advice would be so appreciated!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

That's fairly normal. Mine will have some discharge starting sometimes two weeks before delivery. Just enough to get me excited and start the countdown! As long as she isn't discharging blood, lots of fluid, or you see bits of a baby sticking out, you should be fine.


----------



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> That's fairly normal. Mine will have some discharge starting sometimes two weeks before delivery. Just enough to get me excited and start the countdown! As long as she isn't discharging blood, lots of fluid, or you see bits of a baby sticking out, you should be fine.


Thank you! I was panicking!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure the discharge came out amber or did it dry amber?


----------



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Are you sure the discharge came out amber or did it dry amber?


I’m not sure. My mom said she saw clear discharge earlier and then when I checked this afternoon it looked how it did in the picture. So it’s very possible it dried that way!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Clear discharge does dry darker.


----------



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Clear discharge does dry darker.


Good to know, I will keep an eye on her. Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

McGoat said:


> My doe is 9 days early and just started having super slight amber discharge... what am I looking at here? Late term abortion? Something else? Is there anything I can do? She is acting totally normal! Very concerned goat mom over here!! Any advice would be so appreciated!
> View attachment 207479


If she is acting totally normal, then don’t worry. My goats have discharge sometimes weeks before they go into actual labor.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

My goat cupcake had discharge two months before kidding and was fine.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

How is this doe?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How she doin now? Any babies?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> How is this doe?


Still pregnant! We keep thinking she will kid bc she is showing lots signs (standing by herself, pawing the ground, hips more prominent, more vocal then usual, sight personality change, licking the air off and on, seems more uncomfortable) but all are very mild and inconsistent over the last few days and she hasn’t shown and strong signs yet! 🤦‍♀️ She is still having very slight discharge... She’s still five days away from her due date, so it’s anyone’s guess at this point. Pics from this morning. I appreciate you all checking in!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

McGoat said:


> Still pregnant! We keep thinking she will kid bc she is showing lots signs (standing by herself, pawing the ground, hips more prominent, more vocal then usual, sight personality change, licking the air off and on, seems more uncomfortable) but all are very mild and inconsistent over the last few days and she hasn’t shown and strong signs yet! 🤦‍♀️ She is still having very slight discharge... She’s still five days away from her due date, so it’s anyone’s guess at this point. Pics from this morning. I appreciate you all checking in!
> View attachment 207649
> View attachment 207650


Omg! I want her! She is such a pretty gal!!!! Hope everything goes well for yall❤


----------



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Omg! I want her! She is such a pretty gal!!!! Hope everything goes well for yall❤


Thank you!! I’ll update (hopefully soon) when the babies get here 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

McGoat said:


> Thank you!! I’ll update (hopefully soon) when the babies get here 😊


Yay!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Udder looks like it needs to fill more. Good luck on babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi everyone!

she started having contractions around 8 this morning, but we’ve literally been sitting out in the pasture all day and seen nothing new and it’s almost 6 pm now. Is this normal? How long dose ‘pre-labor’ last for? I’m sure they were contractions earlier, but she hasn’t had any for awhile. She’s been getting up and down all day & has more prominent hips, so things are moving along. Just very slowly and I don’t know if I should be concerned.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

You could always scrub up, glove up, and take a quick feel inside. There could be a kid stuck, and stalling labor. Or maybe she's just taking her sweet time. Was she pushing hard, or were they little pushes? Is she active and alert, or does she seem in distress?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pre labor can last for 12 hours or so.
Has she tried to push?

Any babies in the ground yet. 

You can wash up and see if she is open.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I wouldn't be worried yet. Like they said you can always go in and check just to be safe. Hope to see baby pics soon!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

McGoat said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> she started having contractions around 8 this morning, but we’ve literally been sitting out in the pasture all day and seen nothing new and it’s almost 6 pm now. Is this normal? How long dose ‘pre-labor’ last for? I’m sure they were contractions earlier, but she hasn’t had any for awhile. She’s been getting up and down all day & has more prominent hips, so things are moving along. Just very slowly and I don’t know if I should be concerned.


Contractions can start early in the day, and keep on going for a few days...but pushing is a real sign of labour. If she is not pushing, or dilated yet, then she is not ready to have those kids. I suggest you just keep an eye on her, and make sure that when she does start pushing everything is fine. I’m sure she will do fine! Beautiful doe, btw!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, hope things are ok.


----------



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

Buck & Doe born today without issue!! Thanks for the support everyone! It really means a lot ❤


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

McGoat said:


> Buck & Doe born today without issue!! Thanks for the support everyone! It really means a lot ❤
> View attachment 207845
> View attachment 207846


Awwww!!! They are so cute! I am so happy for you! So thankful that there were no problems! Congrats on the little beauties! 💜


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

They look just like little gremlins with those ears... or even elves. They are soooo pretty.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

So cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Congratulations! They are cute! Hope mom takes good care of them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

More pics plz!!!!!


----------



## McGoat (Jan 29, 2021)

I’m back for some more advice of course. I’ve noticed a few things that are concerning to me with the doe and her kids. Not sure if it’s best to add to this thread or start a new one...

First off, the doe’s temperament has changed. Before she kidded she was super sweet and very friendly and food motivated. Since she’s kidded she’s become shy, verging on the edge of skiddish. She doesn’t want to come out of the barn, and if the babies come out, she will herd them back in. This is new behavior for us, other doe’s were not this anxious after kidding. Any one experienced this before? Any tips? Fingers crossed she goes back to her old sweet people loving self!

She’s also not very interested in food. She barely comes out to graze and doesn’t eat much of the hay, alfalfa pellets or even grain I put down in the barn. Her sides by her hips are hollow and have been since she kidded 5 days ago. I am unsure if this is just because I’m used to seeing her with a belly full of kids, or if she is not ruminating due to not eating much so her sides are sucked in instead of pushed out like a normal goat. You can kind of see in the picture below, I can post a better picture tomorrow if needed.

Also the doe and the kids are itchy, especially around the eyes & ears. Eyes are are runny with alittle bit of clear goop. I am fairly positive it’s not lice. The doe had lice 2 months ago that we cleared up with cylen pour on. I checked the doe and kids today pretty throughly and didn’t see any. I’ve been sprinkling DE if the barn every time I muck it out so I’m wondering if that’s what they could be reacting too? Or possibly allergies? Is there any thing I can do for this?

I am so thankful for this community! And I’m sure my vet is too, so she doesn’t have to always deal with my constant questions 😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is her milk supply? Remember she will try keep her kids safe. Maybe you should spend a short amount of time with her to re-integrTe her to you?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.
They are super cute.


----------

